# New Black Sabbath!!



## Dirkthejerk41 (Apr 21, 2013)

So, did anyone hear that new Black Sabbath track? Wow, I personally thought it was fantastic. Aside from Ozzy's cheesy lyrics (which is not surprising for him), it really had that old school Sabbath sound and Ozzy's voice was amazing.





 Check it out!!!


----------

